# Wheat vs Oat



## Jada (Mar 27, 2016)

As some people know i can not stand oat meal. I cant eat it for SHIT , now cream of wheat i do love. I do it with milk and add some brown sugar. Which one do you prefer and is one better than the other?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

Never had cream of wheat. 





OAT LIFE MUTHAFUKKA


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2016)

Malt O Meal is for serious MFs,  I like oats, Malt O Meal and Grits

In before the cream of _____ jokes start

Jada try grits (corn) its good.  Put some honey and cinnamon on it.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

Cream of Herm


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2016)

I like bacon


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I like bacon



Bacon bits on Malt O Meal is good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2016)

Cinnamon toast crunch is far superior


----------



## Maijah (Mar 27, 2016)

I like my oatmeal lumpy


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 27, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I like my oatmeal lumpy



Just how I like my females... I just like plain oatmeal with honey. Helps me get it down without the bland flavor.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 27, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I like my oatmeal lumpy



I'm sick wit it


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

I like mixing cream of wheat and oats.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2016)

I blend my oats and add to my shakes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2016)

ecksrated said:


> i blend my oats and add to my shakes.



^^ this ^^


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 28, 2016)

Man I really need to rethink my eating. I just shovel food in my mouth.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Man I really need to rethink my eating. I just shovel food in my mouth.



Fat powerlifter


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Fat powerlifter



Hi I'm DYS. Nice 2 meat U


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2016)

Just eat the oatmeal pussy


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 29, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Just eat the oatmeal pussy



Oatmeal pussy?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Just eat the oatmeal pussy





Itburnstopee said:


> Oatmeal pussy?



YES fukstick.......just eat the stuff.  yes it tastes like ass, we all know that, just get it over with.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 29, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> YES fukstick.......just eat the stuff.  yes it tastes like ass, we all know that, just get it over with.



My oatmeal doesn't have a pussy


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Oatmeal pussy?


I laughed way harder than necessary at this


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 30, 2016)

Was doing oats with honey but ran out of honey. 
Now I'm doing cinnamon and brown sugar, it's much better!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 30, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Was doing oats with honey but ran out of honey.
> Now I'm doing cinnamon and brown sugar, it's much better!



Try peanut butter also.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 30, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Try peanut butter also.



Nah, **** peanut butter. 
Brown sugar and cinnamon is my shit now. Don't fix it, if it ain't broken.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 30, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Nah,_ **** peanut butter. _
> Brown sugar and cinnamon is my shit now. Don't fix it, if it ain't broken.









With soap too


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 30, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Nah, **** peanut butter.



I suppose you put it inside a sock?

View attachment 2639


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 30, 2016)

I look at it like pis or shit.  Pick one.  

Thinking of pussy will help.  

I eat 2 packs of oatmeal every morning and I hate it. 

I'm more of a bodybuilder so u can't just pour sugar on everything like pob does.


----------



## gh0st (Mar 30, 2016)

I eat both. I eat my oatmeal with a scoop of protien powder and a table spoon of peanut butter...it gets old tho. cream of wheat is good substitute.i get so sick of eating the same things all the time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2016)

If you are going to make oatmeal and then pour maple syrup and sugar all over it, why not just man up and make some pancakes?


----------



## bigdog (Mar 30, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> I'm sick wit it



straight gangsta mack
But sometimes I get ridiculous
I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice
Hey yo fat girl, come here are ya ticklish?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2016)

bigdog said:


> straight gangsta mack
> But sometimes I get ridiculous
> I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice
> Hey yo fat girl, come here are ya ticklish?



In a 69, would your humpty nose tickle ToolSteel's rear?


----------



## RichPopeye (Mar 30, 2016)

bigdog said:


> straight gangsta mack
> But sometimes I get ridiculous
> I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice
> Hey yo fat girl, come here are ya ticklish?


 
Do the Humpty Hump.
Peanut butter with generic oatmeal regularly starts my day. Provides sustained energy till my mid morning meal.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't get it


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I don't get it



It's because you're a young whippersnapper


----------



## bigdog (Mar 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> In a 69, would your humpty nose tickle ToolSteel's rear?


surely not toolsteels rear(no offense lol) but I like a 69 and I also happen to love to eat oatmeal!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 30, 2016)

Wtf are you old fukks babbling about


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Wtf are you old fukks babbling about



A$$ 
Oatmeal
Gay stuff
Rappin
...The usual


----------



## Go Away (Apr 1, 2016)

It hurts when I pee


----------



## bigdog (Apr 1, 2016)

Go Away said:


> It hurts when I pee


don't pee then...


----------



## Go Away (Apr 1, 2016)

bigdog said:


> don't pee then...



Solid advice.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

im getting so sick of eating both now that i think of it. tried to just eat greek yogert with oats in the am which i usually eat as a small snack throughout the day but getting sick of this as well. i really need to come up with some new meals. been eating the same shit for years. so much chicken to im growing feathers


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 3, 2016)

gh0st said:


> im getting so sick of eating both now that i think of it. tried to just eat greek yogert with oats in the am which i usually eat as a small snack throughout the day but getting sick of this as well. i really need to come up with some new meals. been eating the same shit for years. so much chicken to im growing feathers



Ball feathers?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2016)

Im eating a lot of oat bran hot cereal any more i like it with sliced apples and brwn sugar, oat meal is so last year! Plus the oat bran is supppsed to help lower iron... Or at least cling to it and carry it away....


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 5, 2016)

Both are fine, especially when you have low-carb days...


----------

